# any sebastian inlet guys?



## AfterHours2

I was just off the beach in Melbourne this weekend and the beach was blowing up. Lots of Tarpon about 2-300 yards offshore chasing mullet pods up and down the coast. Spent Sunday a little further up north and saw the same thing. The bulls are also in the mix just a little harder to find. Plenty of sharks also. If it were myself, I would run the beach early then go deep into the Sebastian river later in the day for tarpon. You should have a good time just be careful leaving/entering the inlet like always...


----------



## cutrunner

That's what I figured..
I was in cocoa 3 weekends ago and the beach was just blowing up, tarpon going full airborn on bait every minute.

I love big reds but if there's hungry tarpon around.. well.. tarpon wins.

Yea that inlet is the only one that kinda scares me. Personally seen a boat sink in the inlet there before...
But if its calm enough to fish the beach I'm sure I can make it in or out, worst case I will just have to stay and fish longer while the tide turns around.


----------



## AfterHours2

Whatever you do, dont disregard the river by any means. I have had great success fishing the far west end just about every time I have gone out. Good luck on the trip..


----------



## cutrunner

Good to know, last time I stayed to the east side trying to sightfish.
Saw a lot of catfish lol
But went to blind fishing and caught a couole trout a red some jacks and ladyfish
The S curves in the channel that takes you to the inlet (before the bridge) is a blast to go thrru at Wide open throttle! ;D


----------



## Gramps

Saw the biggest snooks of my life a few years ago in the river, just west and north of the inlet sitting in the main gut. Incomming tide seemed to have good current movement and bait but we didn't have any luck.

Brett used to play down that way, hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## Brett

Dock lights at night using a white clouser or small topwater plug.
Live bait on the bar edges west of the inlet, plugging or jigs along the mangrove roots
and bucktails or softail jigs along the drops or vegetation changes on the bottom.
I like poling and sightcasting to laid up snook in the mangrove shadows.
The shallower the better. Lotsa traffic so ya' gotta work the areas others avoid.


----------



## anytide

did you ask frank_sebastian hmmm.


----------



## cutrunner

I haven't seen him on in a while, also it looks as if this trip will be delayed :-/


----------



## blondmonkey777

Throw big top water that is red on the last of the outgoing were the crabs are getting pulled out with the current and throw it as far as you can and don't work it, big red will crush it on top.


----------



## MATT

Cut, Call me when you plan on fishing up this way I will hook you up on anything you need.


----------

